# LOST IN THE WOODS. August 2012



## perjury saint (Aug 25, 2012)

*Lost in the Woods.
No history on this lovely little place, just a rumour, a rumour that an author once lived here.
I can just imagine him sat typing away with nothing but the trees and birds and solitude for company.
A massive thanks to Ninja Kitten for showing me this one and for finding it in the first place with very limited info.
Here are my pictures, hope they do it justice...​*
































































































*Thankyou for taking a look... ​*


----------



## phill.d (Aug 25, 2012)

Amazing little place, especially the external shots. I love these curious hidden type places.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 26, 2012)

Do like how nature takes these places back, better that than demolition , chavs or metal thieves destorying them, nice pictures ,thanks .
Holy shit i ll be hugging a tree next .....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 26, 2012)

A lovely little place


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 26, 2012)

proper rotten, nice!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice place, and captured it well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice find what a gem,thanks for sharing.


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 26, 2012)

love it,as said earlier love sseing these places reclaimed slowly into the soil


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 27, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Do like how nature takes these places back, better that than demolition , chavs or metal thieves destorying them, nice pictures ,thanks .
> Holy shit i ll be hugging a tree next .....



Nothing wrong with hugging a few trees, try it next time youre out... you might like it!


----------



## darbians (Aug 27, 2012)

A great looking place and the lighting on your images is awesome.


----------



## Bunkerkid (Aug 27, 2012)

Love places like this. You certainly have done it justice! Cheers for posting.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 27, 2012)

That looks like a nice little mooch! Greats shots as always dude!


----------



## The Archivist (Aug 27, 2012)

Now that is special, I love places which seem to be just slowly sinking back into the woods like this, it's much more natural and dignified than being bulldozed.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 27, 2012)

lovely lil place that


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 28, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> Now that is special, I love places which seem to be just slowly sinking back into the woods like this, it's much more natural and dignified than being bulldozed.



*I'd have to agree with ya there, much more dignified and interesting...*


----------



## Catmandoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy shit!!
I've been looking for this place for Years!!!! Grange cottage!! Ninja, I didn't know you knew of its location?! Mind you, I shouldn't be so 
Great shots, good to see what it looks like now. Cheers


----------

